# Next SOUTH WALES meet 17th FEB



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks ,
its about time we had another local get together  

*Sunday FEBUARY 17th *, keep it free 

i've even booked a dry day for us  :wink:

will update this post with details etc as i get them sorted 

Look forward to seeing you then

Mark.

*UPDATE*

Its off to the West for this one , the Gower area , coastal roads etc , should be a good one , i will post up some meeting points and route close to the day 

*Meet up at the services M4 Junction 33 at 10am * then off west to meet up with the Swansea area guys

I have now booked the King Arthur in the Gower area , it has been recomended and looks really nice , we are booked in for 2pm and i have paid a deposit to secure the booking

link http://www.kingarthurhotel.co.uk/index.htm

So who's comming :roll:

Conlechi  
MattyR + 1  
ttjay  
Major Problem + 1  
05prey
chrishTT
G12M0X  
yellow peril + 1  
HunTTy + 1  
Jugazi Jon
kegman
dogsoldier20 + 1  
kingmuppet + 1 
Rhod_TT  
Purdie + 1  
electech

 = confirmed


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Add me to the list Mark
cheers
Jay


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice one Mark...pencil me in please

Matt


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

If you've booked a dry day I'll have to give my car its first clean of 2008! 

Are we still thinking of a Gower visit? :?


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Likely to be there...wherever there is?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> If you've booked a dry day I'll have to give my car its first clean of 2008!
> 
> Are we still thinking of a Gower visit? :?


Drop Mark a pm Emyr...think he was going to seek advice from you.

Matt


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

cant wait can show off my new dent/ scratch in my passenger door
its a must for any TT'er


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> Are we still thinking of a Gower visit? :?


 Thats the plan 

PM on its way 

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark

Thanks for the PM 17th feb sounds good to me, put me on the list please  be nice to see everybody again. its been a while now.


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in too Mark. Many thanks
J


----------



## Fugazi Jon (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be in attenance too, cheers !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replys folks

10 of us so far 8)

Mark


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

Am working that weekend, cant make it! Gutted, wanted to meet you guys and ahave a good natter bout TT's! Maybe next time!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bulldog said:


> Am working that weekend, cant make it! Gutted, wanted to meet you guys and ahave a good natter bout TT's! Maybe next time!


Shame , we are looking to head down your way as well !

the following week some of us will be going over to Castle Coombe for the TTOC track day , Sat 23rd
Mark.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

23rd? Thats the same day as the WALES V ITALY game!

Decisions, Decisions! :? :?

Love my rugby! Will let you know nearer the time i think!

Then again I'd probably spend less coming with you guys than out down Wind Street! :roll:

Then again~!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Possibly...


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Put me down,,,,,are we having munchies !!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Kegman said:


> Put me down,,,,,are we having munchies !!!!


Hi Guy,
Yep , munchies will be planned  

can i put Ash down aswell ?

Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

will be up at ashs house on sat, will let you know asap


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cheers for the PM Mark, Count me in, any thaughts on where yet?

Rhys. 8)


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

hopefully ill be making an appearance, but its my birthday weekend, have to see what shape im in on the sat first


----------



## audashi (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Mark if i can get time off ill be there, let you know ASAP,

Cheers Ash ( audashi).


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thats 12 definates so far 8)

and a couple of possibles ........... come on you know you want to :roll: :wink:

Mark.


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

cheers for the PM. Count me in aswell.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kingmuppet said:


> cheers for the PM. Count me in aswell.


Hey thats great 8)

your on the list 

Mark


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm a 99% possible...........


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

DROMENGRO said:


> I'm a 99% possible...........


just 1% away  thats a defiane mabey then :wink:

you know you want to :roll:

shall i add you to the list :wink:

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

you got a route mapped out yet mate?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> you got a route mapped out yet mate?


 Working on it :wink:

just putting a few things together to make it an interesting run :roll:

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm guessing I'll be there too.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

looks like this is going to be a big 'un!!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> I'm guessing I'll be there too.


Nice one Rhod 8)

i will add you to the list

Mark


----------



## purdie (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Mark

Can you please include us.

Newbies


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

purdie said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Can you please include us.
> 
> Newbies


 Yes will do 

will add you to the list , keep an eye on the first post for updates

Welcome aboard 

Mark.


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

mattyR said:


> looks like this is going to be a big 'un!!!
> 
> Matt


 Could be the biggest yet!!
Plenty of time yet for more to join in, 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > looks like this is going to be a big 'un!!!
> ...


 yep,
still got some mabeys to confirm yet 

hope to confirm details of route, destination etc early next week 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks,
just under two weeks to go 

*UPDATE*

I have booked the King Arthur in the Gower area , it has been recomended and looks very nice and even better if the car park is full of TT's 8)

link http://www.kingarthurhotel.co.uk/index.htm

I have booked it for 2pm and NOW need numbers to confirm as i have paid a deposit to secure the booking

So don't be shy  i need to know definates and partners ,wives ,partners etc

I have updated 1st Post

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Me plus 1 please Mark

Matt


----------



## purdie (Jan 31, 2008)

Me plus 1 please Mark 

Chris


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

me plus 1 please Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I see a pattern developing here :roll:


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark

suppose i better keep the pattern going then, so its me plus the ever growing mrs.


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

lol. I guess it was a bit of a lazy reply. copy and paste. :roll:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

conlechi said:


> I have booked the King Arthur in the Gower area , it has been recomended and looks very nice and even better if the car park is full of TT's 8)
> Mark.


Mark, good choice - they do a good steak there! Some nice roads over Cefn Bryn too but watch out for the sheep/cows/horses!! 

May be worth seeing if they can rope a bit of the car park off for you as if the sun shines, it gets very crowded...

Rich


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,

If you lot can put up with an Old B***ard then I will turn up as well


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

electech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If you lot can put up with an Old B***ard then I will turn up as well


No "oldists" among us lot!!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

thejepster said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked the King Arthur in the Gower area , it has been recomended and looks very nice and even better if the car park is full of TT's 8)
> ...


Are you comming along then Rich ?

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

electech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If you lot can put up with an Old B***ard then I will turn up as well


 You are more than welcome to join us , many of us are no spring chickens either :wink:

Mark


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

:x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 

How gutted am I?

You guys are are meeting about 5 mins away from my house and I am in work all day, 12 hour shift, am so gutted!

Dont want to take another days holiday, taken 5 already from the beginning of January!

Hope it all goes well for you, hopefully it will and you could go there again in the summer, hopefully on a weekend I am off! :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bulldog said:


> :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x
> 
> How gutted am I?
> 
> ...


 Shame,
looks like its going to be another big one too 

there will be more in the summer 

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

conlechi said:


> ... many of us are no spring chickens either :wink:
> 
> Mark


Oi, Speak for yourself! :x


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > ... many of us are no spring chickens either :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

Bulldog said:


> :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x
> 
> How gutted am I?
> 
> ...


In the same boat as above :roll: 
5 mins from me and trying to wangle time off a job that was booked without me knowing or saying yes :x


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

conlechi said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Trying to work the diary at the moment Mark!! If I can, it'll only be for the drive, not the scran....


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

DROMENGRO said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x
> ...


Can't you get the pests to control themselves Marc??? :roll: :roll:

Matt


----------



## DROMENGRO (Dec 24, 2007)

Im the only daft bugger insured to shoot and that sunday has been booked - less members of public to hit apparantly :lol:


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Could you add me plus one,Mark.

Are we eating at the round table then. 

Cheers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Could you add me plus one,Mark.
> 
> Are we eating at the round table then.
> 
> Cheers


 thanks Jason 

1st post updated

the table shape may well be round :wink:

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

me defo but maybe her-indoors (she's tempted :!: ) but think she may be cleaning the oven  that's her excuse anyway

will let you know 100% shortly

cheers

jay


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Mark, sorry for the slow response, been working away all week with no access to t'internet.

It will be me +1 for the record. 

Really looking forward now. Hope the sun shines for us 8)

Rhys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ttjay said:


> me defo but maybe her-indoors (she's tempted :!: ) but think she may be cleaning the oven  that's her excuse anyway
> 
> will let you know 100% shortly
> 
> ...


 Hi Jay,
did you go for the comps after ?

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Hi Mark, sorry for the slow response, been working away all week with no access to t'internet.
> 
> It will be me +1 for the record.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rhys 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

> Hi Jay,
> did you go for the comps after ?


Hi Mark - no not yet, the guy is messing with the price

cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

UPDATE 

Ok folks , one week to go 

still need some of you to confirm if you are comming and eating please 

As previous meets we will meet up at the Services M4 junction 33 at 10 am .

Anyone West of that we can meet along the way , PM me to arrange if needed .

We will meet up with the Swansea area guys and take in some costal roads and then on to the King Arthur for lunch 

Eating's not compulsary , your welcome to join in at any time along the way

Mark.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

wheres us jacks meetin u mark mate


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

chrishTT said:


> wheres us jacks meetin u mark mate


I'm looking for a decent meeting up spot today Chris. It'll be somewhere on Fabian Way, as the Easterners are going to be coming over the bridge. As a last resort it'll be Swansea Audi, but I'd like to avoid coming out at those lights.

I'm going to put a Mumbles/Gower route together, any suggestions or requests from people?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > wheres us jacks meetin u mark mate
> ...


Rhossili....I love that place!!! Or Port Eynon....or Falls Bay...or just anywhere down the Gower...its all beautiful!!

Lets all be hoping for weather like this weekend eh!!

Matt


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Mark,

What's the furthest West you're all going to be on the M4 and when (approx)? Is there a junction exit I can wait at and just join on the back of the train when it passes?

Rhod


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

swansea audi would be a good meet place
you can ask them to give TT'ers some discount in future

looking forward

anyone taking vagcom with them (the full VAG-software)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Mark,
> 
> What's the furthest West you're all going to be on the M4 and when (approx)? Is there a junction exit I can wait at and just join on the back of the train when it passes?
> 
> Rhod


Hi Rhod,
Junction 33 to 45 , let me know where you will want to join us 

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi All

Let me know if you want me to bring anything down

Rhod - Pm Sent

Gizmo - Are you coming to my house first?? I will text you later

See You All Sunday

Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just a couple of days now folks  

weather looks like it will be good too [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

See you soon

Mark


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Just a couple of days now folks
> 
> weather looks like it will be good too [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> ...


 That was a hell of a prediction,mark.How many weeks back was it. 8) 
see you at j33


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of days now folks
> ...


I booked it in advance :wink: :wink:

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok Folks,
i need to confirm the final booking at the King Arthur for lunch ,

So any more for lunch 

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Two for lunch please Mark

see you alll sunday


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Evening all, just keeping the post at the top of the board :wink:

Looks like we're in for some fine weather, just as well really, gives us all a chance to get those TT's sparkling.

First to do on the list tomorrow is fit my Powerflex DogBone mount, then the spring clean can begin 

I'm really looking forward now as it seems that we're going to be in for a good turn out.

Plus, you just gotta love those Gower roads, 8) , I love the area.

Let the BIG CLEAN commence. :lol:

Rhys.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't Mark tell you Rhys....its a "dirty TT" meet this time around? Hope you haven't cleaned it too much mate or you'll never win the prize!!!

He says cos he's working tomorrow and may not have time to clean his :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't Mark tell you Rhys....its a "dirty TT" meet this time around? Hope you haven't cleaned it too much mate or you'll never win the prize!!!

He says cos he's working tomorrow and may not have time to clean his :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't Mark tell you Rhys....its a "dirty TT" meet this time around? Hope you haven't cleaned it too much mate or you'll never win the prize!!!

He says cos he's working tomorrow and may not have time to clean his :roll:


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

HaHa, guess i'm going to be the odd one out then 

I'm sure someone will join me. 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Phew........... the forum is back after being down all day i was starting to worry :? :?

Still waiting to hear from the peeps from the west to finalise the run around the coast

Will update later this evening , forum permitting

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Aaaargh! I can not believe my bad luck, missed the last meet due to engine running issues, and now im going to miss another one! :evil:

Was giving the car a good wash down earlier when i heared a hissing sound, looked down to see a bloody nail in my tyre, no problems i thaught, i'll just get it repaired.

Computer says NO! 

Took it to the only tyre shop open after 2pm only to be told they wouldn't touch it due to a previous puncture that had been repaired far too close to the side wall.
They give me the old 'it's our responsibility if the tyre fails and causes an accident' routine, which i fully understand.

But once again, it leaves me unable to attend on what looks like is going to be a lovely day tomorrow.

Oh well, guess id better get on to camskill for another Eagle F1's. 

Anyway, I hope you all have a great day, and I hope there will be pics for me to see the turn out.

All the best,
A very sad and dissapointed Rhys.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Gutted for you Rhys mate!! Can't you come along in the girlfriends car??

I'll take plenty of pics!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Rhys ,
any other options , spare , spacesaver :?

Anyone got a spare wheel hanging around :roll:

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, thank goodness the site's back up, I was almost starting to worry! :?

I've got a route in mind for tomorrow, but it involves a couple of pretty minor roads so I'll do a direction handout for those who come along.

The best place for us all to meet up is Swansea Audi, so for those coming from the east turn off the M4 at J42 (at the end of Briton Ferry bridge and take the A483 (also marked as Jersey Marine) towards Swansea Centre. Keep on that road until you come to a set of traffic lights with a Park & Ride on your right and a McDonalds on the left. Turn left at the lights, then first exit off the mini roundabout, and you'll see Swansea Audi.

I'll aim to get there for 11.30. My mobile number is 07796 275177 in case there are any problems.

As the weather is going to be SO nice, we'll have a schlep to Bracelet Bay, Mumbles first. Toilets and coffee available there, then back through Bishopston and as MattyR asked so nicely we'll head for Worm's Head and Rhossili. Depending how time goes, we'll either head forthe King Arthur after that or if time allows we'll try the faster roads across Fairwood and Cefn Bryn first. :twisted:

The handout will have directions from King Arthur back to the M4 for those not eating, but for those that are having lunch I'll take you back to J47 Penllergaer via North Gower just for a change of scenery.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Damn site won't let me edit that post - I'll be at Swansea Audi by 11 not 11.30, my goof!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Why thank you kind sir!! Should be lovely down there tomorrow.

Looking forward to it now!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Emyr,
Looking good now , weather looks like it will be kind to us aswell 8)

See you at Swansea Audi

Mark

look out for this :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Thanks Emyr,
> Looking good now , weather looks like it will be kind to us aswell 8)
> 
> See you at Swansea Audi
> ...


Mark....has someone put your TT in the washing machine?? It seems to have gone somewhat out of shape and the colour has run out of your socks onto it by the looks :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Thanks Emyr,
> Looking good now , weather looks like it will be kind to us aswell 8)
> 
> See you at Swansea Audi
> ...


Mark....has someone put your TT in the washing machine?? It seems to have gone somewhat out of shape and the colour has run out of your socks onto it by the looks :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is there a shell station near the Audi dealer in Swansea (and what's the price like)?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is there a shell station near the Audi dealer in Swansea (and what's the price like)?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah Bless! What a cute little car! 

Don't worry, we'll go slowly for you. :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah Bless! What a cute little car! 

Don't worry, we'll go slowly for you. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 1, 2007)

Just want to wish you guys all the best for today! Please save a thought for the poor people who are keeping the wheels of industry turning by working on this chilly but glorius sunday! Hope there are lots of pics on here when i get home from work later! Once again, have a great day! Be Safe!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

well the day ha finally dawned.

see you all in a few hours

jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Final note , hopefully the forum server wont let me down :roll:

see you all later  ,

M4 services J33 10am

and Swansea Audi 11.30ish

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Are we all ready then??

Bloody car was frozen solid this morning!!!

Matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Guys / Gals

Good Meet Today, Weather was good, Route was Brill, Food was Excellent.

Her Indoors seemed to enjoy her first meet too :lol:

Cheers for Organising

Jay


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah ,have to agree jay.  
Thanks Mark,Emyr for organising.


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope you guys had a great day. Hope to get to the next meet.
Can we see your pics please...


----------



## DAZ3247 (Oct 30, 2007)

You read my mind then. clicked post and your pics were there.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

That's Magic as Paul Daniels once said :lol:

Another Great Meet Today Daz, Hopefully See you on the Next

Cheers
Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great meet today and perfect weather aswell 8) Good to see everyone again and good to meet some new locals  , hope you enjoyed it and look forward to seeing you again in the near future

Big thanks to Emyr for helping with the local roads which were superb , a great part of the country and not forgetting the King Arthur , the food was superb 

Nice to have an Intergrale along aswell , always wanted one and nice to meet you Richard 8)

And a big thanks to you all for making it a great day and not taking the micky too much about my lack of TT today :wink:

here's a couple of pictures

See you at the next one

Mark

The Gower Coastline























































Intergrale 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Whos is the silver/glaciar blue TT with the black ABT grill?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

looks like you had a great day fellas
great pics


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Awww thats Mumbles aint it? (and Gower?) Somehow I missed the info on this meet and mumbles is literally 15-20 mins away. Grrr


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

hark - the glacier blue tt is mattyr's and it is simply stunning - goes well too


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Glad people seemed to enjoy the day, I don't think I've ever seen Gower look so good in February. Nice to see so many easterners made the trip down. I must admit to feeling guilty that I was home and enjoying a cuppa by the time most of you were at Port Talbot! 

We'll do it again sometime, but I'll ban Volkswagen Jettas from the road that day so they can't slow us down again! :evil:

Nice photo of Mumbles Head Mark, almost postcard quality.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Hark said:


> Whos is the silver/glaciar blue TT with the black ABT grill?


That be mine Matt...you like?

Great day yesterday again guys!! Well done Mark and Emyr for sorting out.....a job well done!!

Been a few years since i been to Rhossili and its still as stunning as ever. The King Aurthur was a new on me and the food and the company was great.

Sam...I hope your mate got home alright?? I was leading him back to the M4 but he decided he was going his own way in the end!!!

I'll get some pics up later when I get home from work...We had an impromtu photostop in Margam Park on the way home too!!!

Cheers all

Matt


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Another big thanks from me too well organised thanks to all involved i would post my pics only the battery was flat so i didnt get to take any  
see you all soon (baby permiting)


----------



## purdie (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeh we had a great time to  . Thanks everybody you gave us a great 
welcome.

Steve & Chris


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

As promised here's some of my pics.

This was how my car was looking at 9 yesterday morning....spot of defrosting required I reckon!!!









First meeting point

















Jay's spoilerless look









Mark's transport for the day!!









Bracelet Bay









The stunning scenery at Rhossili

















Cars at Rhossili

























And a few of my car that I took in Margam Park on the way home

















and my fav I think even though its a tad blurred









Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some great pics there Matt 8) 8)

thanks for getting the A2 in 

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm gutted I missed it, looks like you all had a great day.

Suppose there is a silver lining to my cloud, I now have another pair of brand new Eagle F1's winging their way to me to match the pair I replaced 3 weeks ago 8)

I wonder what will go wrong by the time the next meet comes around :roll:

Some nice pics in there guys, Matt, your motor is looking beautifull mate. And great to see the Lancia there too. I love those old Delta's.

Glad you all had a good day out, I hope I manage the next one. :wink:

Rhys.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice looking Angel Eyes there Matt - need 'em back tho, keeping the TT! :wink:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

elrao said:


> Nice looking Angel Eyes there Matt - need 'em back tho, keeping the TT! :wink:


Really Rob??? How come? Are you still selling all the bits then??

Matt


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Top quality pics mate!
Could you try gettin one of my l.e.d. caps next time :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Top quality pics mate!
> Could you try gettin one of my l.e.d. caps next time :lol:


Not sure I could set the camera to a fast enough exposure mate!! Could slow it right down though to get a "catherine wheel" effect!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Anyone comming over to Castle Coombe on Saturday *:roll:

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey folks look we are on the TTOC site too 8) 8)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events.php?articlelist=19

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice one Mark

Oh and I think i'll be at Castle Combe...I may just do the newbie session....brake dependant!!! :roll:

Matt


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry i missed it guys looked a great day,,,catch up with you all soon


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

hey Guy...how you doing mate? you are bound to have finished that attic by now surely :roll:

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> hey Guy...how you doing mate? you are bound to have finished that attic by now surely :roll:
> 
> Matt


Wonder what he's doing up there :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hope he aint got a drug growing operation up there!!! :lol:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> hope he aint got a drug growing operation up there!!! :lol:


I hope he has!!!

What happened to you on Sunday Chris? Didn't get lost on your "own patch" did you???

Matt


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

:lol: 
im no good at the gower i went straight to port eynon
 
got my lil bro an ice cream while i was down there and had to have him back by half2 for a Bday party
(didnt realise how long it took to get down there) gutted
thought we'd have a few hours out 
your car sounded nice coming out from mumbles matty looks good too

any future moddin plans


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Just picked up a set of big brakes Chris...Porsche set up...hopefully have them next week.

Thats it on the mods for a while then...I think!!!

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Thats it on the mods for a while then...I think!!!


now how many times have i said that :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

conlechi said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Thats it on the mods for a while then...I think!!!
> ...


Oh there you are Mark...thought you'd followed Chris and got lost again!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

gutted!!! 

looks like you lot had a great day out - spent mine in the office!!! 

anyway, work calming down a bit now  so should be back in the next couple of days!! :roll:

:wink: when's the next one? :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> gutted!!!
> 
> looks like you lot had a great day out - spent mine in the office!!!
> 
> ...


 Hi Alex,
it was a good one , fantastic area , found a good place to eat and the weather was kind to us aswell 

Will be doing that one again i am sure 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

G12MO X said:
 

> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > O5prey said:
> ...


Nope  see you tomorrow


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

so whens the next meet i can get lost at? :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Next Meet Sunday 27th APRIL*

see here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109529



so whos comming to this one then :roll:

Mark


----------

